# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Šivanje pelena 9. dio

## pipo

ovca i janje hvala na informaciji za pletene pelene, još učim  :Kiss:  
Gdje je taj Omniteh za čičak?
Klara svaka čast na peleni  :Smile:  
Ja sam sašila prvu pelenu od svoje roze piđame gornji dio  :Embarassed:  
Stavit ću slikicu kad škljocnem
Istina je da je materijal rastezljivi frotir pa se teško šivao, morati ću ipak početi sa stabilnijim materijalima.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ukucaj Omniteh, ima broj negdje, to je veleprodaja; 50 m čička košta ispod 2kn po metru, trebaš oba smjera, ali ja sam uzela samo onaj mekani dio koji se puno troši, čičkastog dijela sam imala puno od prije jer se u maloprodaji mora kupovati oba.

Ne sjećam se točno, ali 100 m me s poštarinom koštalo nekih 130 kn.

----------


## klara

Evo sašila sam pelenice od trešnja/jagoda materijala, iznutra je flanel od starih plahti :D

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/657...esnjamaij0.jpg

ovca_i_janje dobra je ideja ovo s kupovinom samo mekanog dijela čička. Potražit ću kad potrošim ono što sam za sada kupila.

Koju širinu čička koristite? 

I kakvu lastiku koristite?
Ja sam kupila neku tanku, oko pola cm široku. Nisam šivala kroz nju - tj. probala sam i vidjela da bolje drži kada nije prošivena nego samo uvučena u rub pelene.

----------


## Engls

k.  :Klap:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Jagodice su za prste polizati...

Ovako:
- lastik širine 8 mm je dugotrajniji, ali ja preferiram 6 mm jer se ljepše oblikuje uz nogice, odnosno nikada se ne urezuje;
- ja sam koristila i čičak 3 cm i čičak 5 cm - i nema neke razlike. Nedavno sam šivala malene i onda je bolje 3 cm. Ako mi negdje treba više, sašijem dva reda po 3 cm.

----------


## vimmerby

ma to *klara*! super su ti pelenice!  :D 
eto, baš prave ljetne za slatku malu guzu!

----------


## coccinella

*Klara*  :D   :Klap: 

*Ovca_i_janje* - zar se u Omnitehu može kupovati i ako ne kupuješ preko firme?  :?

----------


## Engls

O da,čak i daju popust na lijepe okice...

----------


## bimba iaia

*Klara*,pelenice su ti  preslatke   :Mljac:  
(barem dok nisu pokakine   :Grin:  )

----------


## coccinella

> O da,čak i daju popust na lijepe okice...


A ako hoćeš naručiti telefonom, kako onda ide s okicama?   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Pa ja nisam treptala okicama, a bome niti govorila maznim glasom. Zvala sam od doma, javila se ljubazna teta, provjerila u skladištu i isti mi dan na kućnu adresu poslala dva koluta mekanog čička. Stvarno su korektni. Nekome su poslali i četiri konca za endlericu + pincetu, toliko. 

Kad pomislim koliko sam love bacila kupovanjem na malo, pola troška pelene mi je to bilo. Zato ga sad obilno našivam...   :Razz: .

----------


## bauba

Pa nikako da odem u taj O...
Samo sam vam htjela pokazati svoju zadnju od frotira. 
Sa ovim jednobojnim materijalima sam pri kraju i ondak bum i ja šivala jagodice i bobice.   :Grin:

----------


## bauba

:Embarassed:   Zaboravila sam a htjela sam   :Klap:   klari.

----------


## vimmerby

> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> O da,čak i daju popust na lijepe okice...
> 
> 
> A ako hoćeš naručiti telefonom, kako onda ide s okicama?


pa tu i tam u toku razgovora veliš "trep, trep"!   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

wow, *bauba*!  :shock: ali pozitivni! kak je dobra!  :D  :D 

sorry, ali malo sam brzopleta i uopće nisam skužila link.
(tak mi i treba kad imam poklopičasti dan - ono; svakom loncu...)

ma totalno me razdragala ova tvoja pelenica! baš je krasna!   :Zaljubljen:  
(mislim da ne smijem stavljati više smajlića, ali i ovak se vidi da sam oduševljena!)

----------


## coccinella

*Vimmerby*  :Laughing:  

*Bauba*  :Klap:

----------


## bimba iaia

Bauba   :Klap:  ,al mene više zanima ona (fitted)pocketica...je i ona hm?
Mora da se super brzo suši...

----------


## Dolisa

Bauba i klara,   :Klap:  

Stvarno predivne pelenice! (sad sam ja otisla odmah vidjeti imam li kakvu posteljinu s nekim vocem...  :Grin:

----------


## klara

*bauba* baš je lijepa pelenica. Vidim da je četrvtasta - mislim da ću i ja iskrojiti tako sljedeći puta, nespretno mi je šivati na okruglo.

Cure da vas pitam: *skuplja li se flanel u pranju?*. Naime kupila sam lijepi komad flanela i ja bih odmah išla šivati. Ali planiram ga kombinirati sa starim flanelom, pa se bojim da neće biti dobro ako ovaj novi skupi u pranju.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Klara, ja mislim da je šteta kombinirati stari i novi flanel...
Bauba - perverzno dobro.
Izazivate me, uskoro i ja stavljam svoje posljednje uratke   :Razz: .

Ajmo, kroj zaštitnih gaća, nitko nema ništa?

----------


## TABITA

Bok!
Evo sam napravila već nekoliko probnih pelena, ali što se tiče nekih stvari nisam sigurna da li ih dobro radim. Zako iskusne molim za savjet.
1. Zanima me koji materijal se stavlja unutar pelene i koliko slojeva?
2. Koji materijal je najbolji za vanjski dio?
3. Da li se laštik ušiva u materijal ili se samo provlači
4.Gdje ima za kupiti preša za drukere i koliko košta?
5. Radim po Ottobre kroju. Kad radim AIO od tog kroja da radim veću ili manju pelenu?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## bauba

Drage žene, hvala vam na podršci i komplimenitima.   :Embarassed:  
*janje*, imam u bookmarksu ovo ali... ne usuđujem se upustiti... kroj je XL, pa smanjiti, mjeriti.. no evo, ako se ti okuražiš crtati:
http://www.diapersewing.com/me_airflo.htm
*klara*, mislim da se flanel mrvicu skuplja...
*bimba*, pelenica čeka svoju prvu probu na guzi ali kada je oprana bila, osušila se jest prije ostalih...
*TABITA*, i ja sam početnica ali evo kako ih šivam:
1. stavljam slojeve tetre 6 do 8, ili flanela 6 ili tanki frotir+3-4 sloja tetre
2. za sada imam nekoliko izvana i sa frotirom, i sa flanelom i sa makoom
3. to još isprobavam: najlakše mi je ušiti lastiku zategnutu
4. firma Omniteh, mislim da je preša oko 500 kn sa oko 1000 drukerića- to nisam sigurna
5. ne znam

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

BAUBA, to je identično jednom Popolinijevom vunenom coveru koji imam, njega sa već ocrtavala. Mene ljute ovi na netu kad ne stave lijepo kroj za printanje. Ili daš ili ne daš. A centimetar više/manje puno znači na peleni.

TABITA:
1. gotovo uvijek flanel, gledam da se ne muca (obično košta koju kunu više), ukupno osam slojeva, četiri na lice, četiri na naličje. Možeš i 2 X 5 ako imaš sušilicu. Ako imaš sušilicu možeš i frotir staviti unutra.
2. U obzir dolaze gotovo svi prirodni materijali: šifon, frotir, opet flanel, felpa. Netko stavlja i flis, ali ja nisam ljubiteljica i nikada nisam uspjela napraviti AIO od toga, ma koliko flisa natrpala. Od flisa osobito bježi ljeti, zimi još ajde.
2. Laštik možeš sašiti samo na vanjski dio (recimo kao na Kamarisovoj) ili na rubu dvaju spojenih dijelova. Ja našivam na način da uzmem laštik koji nisam odrezala, učvrstim na početku i zatim ili cik-cak ili ravno šivam na način da lastiku potežem do krajnjih granica. Staneš na markiranom, učvrstiš i odrežeš ostatak.
5. odgovoreno, ali meni nisu nešto, bolje nešto vani ako možeš. Ja radije našijem čičak.
6. Meni je Ottobre najlošiji kroj koji sam koristila. Kolika ti je beba?

----------


## luci2

haj,haj ovca_i_janje opasno si se ulovila sivanja vidim ja to  :Grin:  
nego reci mi di kupis felpu?

----------


## anamar

*bauba* pre-pre-predivna ti je ova zadnja pelenica

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

LUCI2, u Goviću ili ispod Kalvarije.

----------


## pipo

ovca i janje gdje je LUCI2, a što je Gović na cesti za Zg :? ?
Ja sam vidjela pristojne cijene flenela u R2 na Brajdi, i u Primorki na velikoj placi.
Klara, Bauba super pelenice, baš ste prave šilice!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Wow, koliko novih šivačkih ovisnica i koliko predivnih pelena!  :D Svima bravo! A *baubina* od frotira me osvojila do kraja!

Ja sam nekako lijena za šivanje pelena postala... ali šivala sam druge stvarčice... npr ove hlačice za Liama i ovu majcu za Omi (naslov po njenom naputku)

Nekako više nemam dobrih ideja za pelene, a nemam volju šivati sa čičkom jer sve skida sa sebe i evo nas... a možda je i bitna crtica to da ih imamo dovoljno? :? (jel to moguće? pala sam na ovisničkom testu?)

Aha... šivala sam zaštitne ovakve  jer su nam hitno falile...

Joooj kad se sjetim svog topica gdje da kupim i kakvu mašinu i tko će mi pokazati sve to.... baš mi je drago što sam ok savladala jednu zanimljivu vještinu. MM je zločest i kaže da ga baš zanima što će biti slijedeće (koja vještina).    :Smile:

----------


## pipo

AnitaAZ krasno sašivena robica  :Kiss:  
od kojeg si točno materijala sašila zaštitne? imaš kroj?
 :Love:

----------


## Engls

Anita-AZ bjutiful,bjutiful!!

----------


## TABITA

OVCA I JANJE : beba skoro da i više nije beba. Ima 11 mjeseci.Nego kad već šijem napravila bi one size tako da vrijede i za next baby.
1. Koji kroj ti se pokazao najboljim s obzirom da ti ottobre i nije baš nešto. Pliz link.
2. A kroj za zaštitne i od kojeg materijala se prave.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem i nadam se da će i moje pelenice biti bar približno lijepe kao i vaše.

----------


## bauba

Anita,  poseban  :Naklon:   za hlačice i majicu.   :Zaljubljen:  
Ja sam gotova sa šivanjem small pelena :D i startala bih sa većima- odn. medium veličinom. 
Molim vas za savjet:
što preporučate, koliko komada da ih sašijem ili da krenem šivati odmah OS veličinu..? Ali, da li je netko pokušavao u praksi OS sa čičkom, ne drukerima? Pokušala bih izbjeći kupovinu one preše i drukerića...   :Embarassed:

----------


## luci2

*bauba*-mozes slobodno stavit cicak za OS pelenice isto je super,samo ga narezes na tanko duzine oko10cm i nasijes po sredini, samo pazi na ulozak koji usivas u pelenu da ga spustis malo nize da ti nije predebelo kad preklopis-pogledaj u nas album ja sam takve sivala

----------


## bauba

luci, fantastično! :D
Odvažit ću se!   :Kiss:

----------


## nelitza77

jedno pametno pitanje za sivalice, dal je koja sivala flis-flis pocketice (ono da je flis uz guzu i flis prema van). ako da, koliko slojeva i kakav flis? hvala!

----------


## Dolisa

Ja samo moram prokomentirati da su Anitini uratci   :Zaljubljen:  svaka cast!
Bauba, predivne su ti kreacije!
klara,   :Klap:

----------


## klara

Cure samo sam vam htjela reći - uživam gledati vaše kreacije. I žao mi je što moja mama sad nije tu. Ona bi uživala u ovakvom forumu i razmeni kreativnosti s vama. Joj što bi ona sve sašila Sunčici da je tu. Stvarno je znala šivati i plesti (ja se samo igram) i pravila mi je prava mala čuda dok sam bila dijete. Samo to su bile sedamdesete, moderne su bile traperice u istom kroju i obavezne kute u školi. Kreativnost nije bila u modi. Nastavnici su se mrštili kad bih došla u malo drugačijoj kuti a od druge djece sam znala dobiti komentare u stilu: tebi mama sigurno šiva jer nema novaca da ti kupi. 

Svaki puta kad sjednem za maminu staru mašinu sjetim je se i sretna sam što sam naučila barem dio onoga što je ona znala.
 :Kiss: 

P.S. I ja bih isto voljela vidjeti vaše omiljene krojeve. Do sad nisam tražila neki poseban kroj nego sam iskopirala (  :Embarassed:   ) Rodinu pelenu

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja OS napravim slično, ali našivam samo još jedan red mekanog dijela i onda prevrnem, stavit ću uskoro sličice.

Klara   :Love:

----------


## klara

Što je OS?  :?

----------


## luci2

OS-one size
mislim da bi trebale pocet govorit Hrvatski  :Grin:  
ili cakavski

----------


## Pooh

> P.S. I ja bih isto voljela vidjeti vaše omiljene krojeve. Do sad nisam tražila neki poseban kroj nego sam iskopirala (   ) Rodinu pelenu


Mi smo isto iskopirali rodu   :Embarassed:  ... 
Sivali smo i po nekom s neta, a onda odlucili "skinuti" rodu, da kao budemo ziher da je kroj ok.

Osim Bonotexa ima li jos koji ducan s ok cijenama i izborom materijala (flanela i makoa)?????
Zeljela bi flanel u boji -zuti, narancasti, zeleni... (a ni bijelog vise nemamo)...

----------


## bauba

*janje*, jedva čekam i tvoje sličice. I slažem se da bi trebale pričati hrvatski- meni je ovim trudničkim mozgom trebalo par dana da shvatim sve kratice...   :Grin:  
*Pooh*, čula sam za trgovinu Pamigo- ona je negdje preko puta onog kluba "Ludnica" u Ilici, ali nikako da odem. Tamo je jedna kolegica kupovala sebi flanel i mako i još neke stvari i kaže da je super. Nikako da odem a fakat mi je blizu, možda odem danas ak mm bude voljan voziti   :Embarassed:   pa javim.

----------


## Pooh

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  Puno, puno hvala. Nadam se da imaju nesto sareo i drugacije od bonotexa.
Ako odes tamo prije mm javi kako stoje s materijalima, a ako on ode prije, javim ja.

----------


## vještičica

Drage moje platneno-pelenašice, mislim da je vrijeme da se i ja konačno prijavim. 
Provirujem na ovaj forum već preko godinu dana. Ovdje sam saznala za slatke šarene pelene, i zarazila se. Inače šijem od malena, i kako kažu kod nas, ništa mi se nije otelo, pa ni pelenice 8). Uz malo eksperimentisanja i puno truda, sad imamo 30-tak pelena da presvlačimo, da se pušemo i zgražamo okolinu.  :Grin: 
Pokušala sam, zbog sebe, ali i „nevjernih Toma“ u okolini da saberem troškove nastanka pelena, pa možda nekom bude od koristi. Sve pelene šivene su po kroju Ottobre design sa njihove stranice, na Bagatovoj Ruži i turbo singerici sa 5 konaca (pozajmim od mame). Srednji dio (soaker) od proizvoljnog broja slojeva bilo čega što je bilo blizu, najčešće komada flanela, frotira ili tetri preostalih nakon krojenja pelena, proštepan širokim cik-cak bodom na prvi sloj pelene. Guma ušivena na dodatak za šav kod „prevrnutih“ pelena, a kod onih šivenih overlok mašinom našivena na unutrašnju stranu prema kroju.
*Prva tura – plavi flanel 5 komada*
Metar flanela širine 240cm – basnoslovnih 30KM, desetak iznosanih T – majica – donacija MM, ostaci frotira i gaze, jedan stari peškir, 5m čičak trake 2cm širine 5KM, 10m gume širine 6mm 3KM, 2 bijela konca 1000m 3KM
Dva sloja flanela i dva sloja pamučnog žerseja sastavljeni overlok mašinom, soaker ispao jako debeo jer sam slijedila uputstvo. Zbog toga su nam ove extra upijajuće , najsporosušeće i jako omiljene, iako su neugledne.
*Druga tura – roza flanel,  5 kom.*   (nismo slikali, spakovane su) 
Sveki donirala novu spavaćicu, ostali materijal ostao od prethodnih, šivene po kroju sa ove stranice www.thenappynetwork.org.nz  veličina newborn,  malčice modifikovanom
*Treća tura – 8 šarenih*
cca 2,5m flanela, širine 150cm– donacija moje mame iz “ratnih rezervi” (čitaj: nepregledni plakar pun materijala), 6 vrlo otrcanih tetra pelena, moja košulja na štrafte i haljina iz 80-tih, ostatak pamučnog satena,  ostaci dječijeg posteljnog platna , debeli bijeli duks koji više niko nije mogao obući, 3m čičak trake 2cm 4.5KM (u mojoj radnji nestalo)
Šivene licem na lice 2x flanel, 2x tetra, šareni dio (žersej, 3x tetra, šareni dio), pa izvrnute – mama imala vremena jer je beba još bila u širokom povoju.
*Četvrta tura – još 9 šarenih*
~90cm prugastog pamučnog platna ~5KM, ostatak dječijeg i  „odraslog“  posteljnog platna, flanelska plahta 160x240 15KM, 1.5m čičak trake 3cm širine 6KM, 8 starih tetra pelena
Šivene na overlok mašini (mama više nije imala vremena, beba dorasla do pelena koje su sad bile extra hitno potrebne)  2x flanel, 3x tetra, šareni dio
*Peta  tura – razne 6 komada* 
Flanelska plahta 160x240 15KM, dva stara peškira, ostatak pamučnog satena, dvoje olinjale duge gaće od vafl žerseja – donacija MM  :Laughing: , dva komada frotira (roza i plavi), cca 40cm dužine, ostali nakon pravljenja frotir deke otprilike bi skupa koštali 6-7KM, 2m bijelog čička 3KM, 5m žutog čička 5KM, 2 konca 1000m 3KM, 10m gume širine 6mm 3KM
Slojevi: 2x flanel, 1x vafl, 1x (vrlo čupavi)peškir, saten/ frotir; šivene licem na lice (mama opet ima vremena)
*Pelena za foliranje*  – leptir
Napravljena od pamučnog velura sa obe strane + vafl žersej i frotir, aplikacije na džepiću za čičak bile inspiracija za šaru na guzi, izvezenu sintetičkim koncem preko jednog sloja vatelina  radi reljefnosti. Velur preostao od drugog projekta, ne znam koliko bi koštalo tako malo. Inače kupljen je u radnji “metraža na kilogram”, i bio je dosta težak -2m, širine 150cm koštalo je oko 25KM.
Kome se ne da računati, ukupni trošak iznosio je oko 110KM, toliko se, čini mi se, potroši za jedan mjesec na jednokratne pelene. 
Napomena: 1.95KM~1€
P.S. Malo sam odužila, ne zamjerite.   :Kiss:

----------


## bauba

vještičica,   :Naklon:  
Imaš zaista prekrasne pelene!   :Heart:  
I super kalkulacija.   :Wink:

----------


## vimmerby

*vještičica*,   :Naklon:  

a da ne pričam tek o heklanim igračkicama slikanima s pelenama!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimoza

vještičica  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:  !!!!!!!!
Prekrasno!Ja ne šivam pelene ali volim škicnuti ovdje i divit vam se!  :Grin:

----------


## pipo

ajme koja kolekcija, a malene igračke! 
svaka čast, prekrasno, čestitke  :Love:

----------


## vještičica

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:   MM je zamoljen da uslika pelene, pa nije odolio "umjetničkoj kompoziciji" preponosan na pelene i igračke. Igračke su inače "radna terapija" za mamu koja se puno sekira. Staviću još koju fotku kad ulovim MM da uslika. A Mica ih jako voli, dobro "češu" zube   :Laughing:   Na stranu što se po potrebi, tako slinave, mogu oprati u mašini. Sad sam na projektu pocket pelena, upišamo se beskrajno po noći   :Grin:  pa ove više nisu dovoljne

----------


## Engls

v.Prepreprebjutiful!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## klara

*vještičica* prekrasne su pelene i igračke!

----------


## klara

P.S. i MM je gledao slikice i pridružuje se pohvalama  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

svaka čast   :Naklon:  

i igračkice su preslatke, jel to heklano?
kako bi ja do mustri?

----------


## coccinella

*vještičice*  :Naklon:

----------


## bimba iaia

*vještičice*  :Klap:   za pelenice i igračke (predobre)


(  :Sad:  Sad mi žao što nismo imali domaćinstvo u školi...ali ako treba nekome ženstveno ispiliti ili izbrusiti nešto,mi na tehničkom naučili....)

----------


## Mama Medo

*vještičice*, jaaaako lijepo   :Zaljubljen:  ! bravo!

----------


## vještičica

Drage moje, hvala još jednom na pohvalama. 
Pokazala sam MM silne pohvale, a on još ponosniji, i na pelene i na igračke, i na svoje fotografije, a da ne spominjem na svoju šašavu ženu.
aries24 igračke su heklane a mustre su većinom - kineske! Slučajno sam našla jedan njihov BBS, pa preko toga jednu stranicu kao što je ova "naša" Fotki.com na kojoj ostavljamo sličice za razmjenu. E, pošto se njima živo fućka za copyright, ima brdo skeniranih knjiga i dijelova iz časopisa, sa svim i svačim, od heklanih stoljnjaka i miljea koji bi se svidjeli našim mamama i bakama, preko fantastičnih dječijih pletenih/heklanih opravica, odjeće za odrasle, nakita od perlica i naravno, svih mogućih vrsta igračaka - pletenih, heklanih, filcanih, šivenih,i bog-zna kakvih sve ne. Rado bi vam postavila koji link, ali mi se čini da ovaj forum ima politiku čuvanja copyrighta, pa makar to bio link na stranicu gdje ga je neko prekršio. Ne bih da izazivam administratorice. Pokušaću postaviti nešto na fotki čim uhvatim vremena. 
bimba iaia niš' se ne sekiraj, ni mene niko nije naučio heklati. Baka nije imala strpljenja kad sam bila mala. Druga, strpljiva, baka me naučila plesti (na božićno jutro "da nikad ne zaboravim"), heklati nije znala, kao ni moja mama. Kad sam htjela heklanu majicu sve su me "heklačice" ubjeđivale da je to nešto strašno teško i komplikovano, iako meni nije izgledalo mnogo komplikovanije od miljea koje su one radile. I tako ja, kao za sve u životu, kupim knjigu i naučim iz knjige. I nije nešto pretjerano komplikovano, da ti pravo kažem.

----------


## Dolisa

Vjesticice, za pelene i za igracke   :Naklon:  
Svaka cast za ideje za pelene...stvarno si talent.

----------


## Dolisa

Nakon duzeg ekperimentiranja, evo moje 
One size pelene   :D

----------


## mimoza

Joj,kako lijepa pelena!!!! :D  :D

----------


## coccinella

Dolisa  :Klap:

----------


## bimba iaia

Bravo Dolisa!   :Naklon:

----------


## bauba

:Zaljubljen:  

Obožavam HM pelene!   :Heart:

----------


## nikolicc

*dolisa* ori điđi  :Mljac:  
svaka čast

----------


## vimmerby

pridružujem se i ja divljenju!

stvarno super pelenica!   :Klap:

----------


## Engls

D. prekrasan album!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dolisa

Cure, hvala  :Embarassed:  




 :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

*Dolisa* WOW! Kako dobro sašiveno, i još i plastični drikerići  :Naklon:   :Klap:   Ja se ne bi usudila ni da probam raditi sa drikerima. Kad god sam pokušala redovno sam imala "viška dijelova". I gdje nađeš te šarene materijale (škicnula sam albumić, super je)

----------


## Dolisa

Vjesticice, nadjem ih svugdje pomalo. Gdje god ima nekih slatkih materijala, ja odmah kupujem  :Wink:

----------


## Mama Medo

dolisa, pelene izgledaju stvarno super!   :Klap:

----------


## shogi

koiko novih pelena i novih ideja :D 

vještičice, pelene su super i svaka ima "svoju igračku"   :Zaljubljen:  
za poludit   :Naklon:  

bome, čestitam i fotografu (sad me sram mog albuma, brzo moram učiniti nešto)

počela sam raditi pa više ne šivam
a i naručila sam neke materijale s Diapershop-a, pa ih čekala 2 mjeseca, pa su mi drukeri derali tkanine (bili su prejaki za ovaj PUL i hemp fleece), pa sam nabavila druge koji mi spadaju...

eto baš je prekrasno vidjeti puno lijepih i dugacijih pelenica  :Heart: 

Dolisa, svaka čast :D

----------


## sbuczkow

Pelene su prekrasne, ali igračke... su fantastične! 
Vi ste cure prave umjetnice!

----------


## ssss

I ja bi šivaču mašinu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dolisa

ssss, probaj kod nekoga otici i sivati...ili posudis od nekoga tko ne koristi bas cesto svoju masinu...


ili mozes pogledati u moj album i poslati sva pitanja na pp...  :Wink:

----------


## ssss

Dolisa zbog vašeg albuma sam se u zapalila. več sam gledala polovne mašine i razgovarala s mm i on nije oduševljen ali sada stvarno nebi ni stigla  :Sad:  
Zato sam odlučila da ču samo par komada napraviti za svoju dušu.   :Grin:  
Doma ču sve priredit a kod frendice ču na mašinu proči.

----------


## Dolisa

ssss,  tako treba!

Vidjet ces kad pocnes sivati, da neces moci stati...  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

:Embarassed:  Koliko me nahvaliste, osjećam se ko filmska zvijezda   :Dancing Fever: 
Nije da se žalim,  :Grin:   ali nisam očekivala tolike pohvale, obično me narod u čudu gleda o čemu pričam i šta radim.  
Nego da ja prijavim update našeg albumića, nema novih pelena, ali ima štošta drugo, možda koga bude zanimalo. Puno   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   svima, odoh, šmizla zove   :Laughing:   :Bye:

----------


## tomita

*vještičice* umjetnice svaka čast! Htjela sam to reći i dok su bile samo pelenice u albumu a sad stvarno   :Naklon:  !

Sve si nekako mislim kad ćeš se dati u pletenje vunenih soakera kad ti već ručni radovi tako dobro idu...

----------


## vještičica

*tomita* napisa 


> Sve si nekako mislim kad ćeš se dati u pletenje vunenih soakera kad ti već ručni radovi tako dobro idu...


Ma već su tri opletena, nisu uslikana  :Laughing:   ne mogu da stignem od šmizle, a MM radi neku "međusmjenu" pa kad dođe nije ni za šta. Pokazaću ja i to, samo da se ja dovatim aparata  :Grin:  
Usput, nikako da to napišem, a još prije tri dana sam stavila linkove na netu za igračke za džabaka, na pdf Kreativni kutak. Puse svima  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tanja1230

Evo, da se i mi javimo. 
Već dugo gledam sve ove krasne pelenice, stvarno ima ideja za poluditi. (Pola ih bolje izgleda nego one kupovne).
Pa rek'o da i mi stavimo naših nekoliko. (Ustvari, rekla mi moja frendica da ih moram staviti na forum) 
Neki su nam radovi iskusnih šivalica davali ideje, a mi ih samo oblikovali...
Ovo su pelenice sašivene u zadnjih nekoliko dana http://picasaweb.google.com/Shanon33/HMPelenice , a ove su već iznošene i ispane (NB veličina), tu nisam još znala ni šivati ravno  http://picasaweb.google.com/Shanon33/HMPelenicePrve
(Sad je malko bolje)
Lijepi pozdrav!

----------


## tanja1230

P.S. Vještičice, pelenice su krasne, ali igračke... ne mogu vjerovati!!! (klanjam se! nema smajlića koji bi pokazao moje divljenje)

----------


## ornela_m

*tanja1230*
Sve su premedene, ali za "traperice" i "dalmatinerke"   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Mama Medo

*tanja1230*, pelenice su super!   :Klap:  

baš volim gledati te HM pelenice. sve su lijepe i jedinstvene.
bude mi baš žao što mi šivanje nikako ne ide   :Sad:

----------


## Dolisa

tanja1230, pelenice su preslatke!
A ova jeans pelena...super ideja!  :Klap:  
Ni ove NB pelene nisu nista losije...bas su mi sve jepe...  :Kiss:

----------


## bimba iaia

tanja sve su lijepe,ali traper   :Naklon:  
Ma di se samo sjetite....

----------


## tanja1230

Hvala svima!
Idemo za nekoliko dana na more i malo ćemo prošpancirati naše pelenice po kampu.
Samo da kazem da sam pregledala sve uratke svih mama šivalica na forumu roda, od samog početka  i to me je i ponukalo da probam nešto i sama sašiti... Stvarno ima prekrasnih pelenica i ideja, neću nabrajati imena jer sigurno nisam sva ni zapamtila, ali sve šivalice koje su stavile svoje radove na forum su  :D  :D ...

Jedno pitanjce: Jel' ima netko upute za Bagatovu Višnju - staru, zanima me nekoliko funkcija?

----------


## tanja1230

> *tanja1230*, pelenice su super!   
> 
> baš volim gledati te HM pelenice. sve su lijepe i jedinstvene.
> bude mi baš žao što mi šivanje nikako ne ide


Ma, bitno je samo probati i ne odustati odmah. Vjeruj mi, kad sam počela šivati (iako sam još početnik), kad sam vidjela svoje radove bila sam uvjerena da imam dvije lijeve NOGE za šivanje. Pa nisam čak mogla 5 cm ravno proštepati... Pa paraj, pa ponovo... pa se pokida, pa preskoči, pa pukne konac...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Treba samo imati volje i vremena (što baš i nemamo puno).
Neke su cure dobro napisale: kad jednom probaš nećeš više prestati šiti.

----------


## Dolisa

http://picasaweb.google.com/DadaMand...18954604062130

Evo, probali smo nesto drugacije....
Da li da dodam nesto u ovu sredinu, ili ostavim ovako?

----------


## shogi

ne...ovako je super  :Heart:  

a kako to radiš?
radiš programe za to ili imaš bodove na mašini?

----------


## vještičica

*tanja1230* Hvala na pohvalama   :Kiss:   A nisi ni ti loša, moram priznati   :Wink:   Super su ti pelenuške. Jel' to "pravi" džins ili je nešto drugo samo u toj boji? Svejedno, od čega god da su, one su mi favorit. A mali džepovi na guzi ...  :D 
Ja imam "Ružu", a nemam ni za nju upute   :Grin:  (kupio mi tata polovnu, da ne diram maminu   :Laughing:  , nema čak ni kutiju, samo glava mašine   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ) Ali mislim da moja sveki ima Višnju, šta te zanima?
*Dolisa* furamo svilu? Svaka čast, to mi još nije palo na pamet. Jel to neka ljetna dekica za pokrivanje ili je za igru (za na pod)? Slatke su patkice  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja nikako da zasjednem za mašinu i napravim one poketsice (dodajem tetru u "obične" za noć), izgleda imamo neke zube na vidiku, neće spava, neće igra se, samo oće nooosaaaa se   :Rolling Eyes:  otpadoše mi leđa. Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Dolisa

Cure, thanks  :Love:  

*Shogi*, ovo je radjeno onako kako i ti radis na pelenicama, ne znam kako bih drugacije objasnila...imam neke dodatne funkcije za razlicite bodove, ali sam zasad na ovome. 

*Vjesticice*, svilu, svilu...i jos neke druge materijale za pohvaliti se. A ova dekica je za jesen, on u sobi ima tapet pa mu je carstvo igracaka na podu, a sada je pretoplo za dekicu. Ali ce zato na jesen super doci.  :D

----------


## Dolisa

> ... izgleda imamo neke zube na vidiku, neće spava, neće igra se, samo oće nooosaaaa se


  :Laughing:  
Ovako isto i kod nas.

Jel mislis na fitted pocket pelene, ili pocketice s PUL-om?
Ja samo moram reci da su mi fitted pocket pravo otkrice (tople vode), i da mi jedna forumasica   :Kiss:   nije to predlozila, tko zna kad bi mi palo na pamet, ako ikad. Uglavnom, uglavnom furamo te ovih dana, tetra unutra, tetra van...

----------


## aries24

ajme cure, sve redom umjetnički radovi   :Klap:  

bilo bi savršeno kad bi se napravila neka izložba tih rukotvorina, ljudi bi se hrpimice preobraćivali s plastike!!!

----------


## tanja1230

Vještičice, to je neki tanki, tanki jeans. Nešto mekano, tanko, pamučno...
Što se tiče Višnje, ona ima neki kotačić za izbor programa (što npr. Slavica od moje mame nema), s brojevima od 1-5, to su uglavnom neki cik-cak programi, ali baš me zanima koji je za šta. Pa eto, ako si skužila šta me zanima... Hvala!

----------


## vještičica

*Dolisa* Mislim na fitted, iskrojene davno, koliko je mama ažurna, mala guza će i prerasti  :Laughing:   Valjda neće (to se ja nadam skorom viđenju sa svojom mašinom). 
*tanja1230* Odem sutra kod sveki i pofotkam makinu, pa na slici napišem šta je šta, pa sliku postavim na albumić, pa ti lijepo vidiš, jel' može?
Ako sam se zeznula, pa nema Višnju, a ja ću fotkati svoju Ružu, mislim da nije neka posebna razlika (princip je isti, sve su ostalo nijanse...  :Sing:  )
pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tanja1230

Vještičice, opasno si brza. Ja ti imam upute od Slavice i to je OK. Mašine su u principu potpuno iste, osim što ta moja ima još jedan kotačić više na sredini (lijevo je onaj za zatezanje konca, desno je za dužinu boda). E mene zanima taj srednji.  :?

----------


## ssss

Ja prijavljujem prvu sašivenu doma kao od tanje30 šarena samo sam od uzbuđenja zaboravila gumicu iza stavit i čičak moram što bliže rubovima šivat  :Grin:  
Nije bilo lako jer je sve na ruke sašiveno pa neznam koliko če pranja izdržati(ajme šivanje čičaka)  :Rolling Eyes:  
Zanima me koja polovna bi mi bila dobra i za koje novce? :?

----------


## klara

sss svaka čast na volji za šivanje na ruku.
Ako ne šiješ na mašinu možda bi ti bilo jednostavnije umjesto čička sašiti gumbe i petljice  za kopčanje, ili nešto tako??. Mogu misliti da je čičak muka za šivanje na ruku.

----------


## -tajana-

tanja pelene su odlične, a pogotovo Dalmatiner, repić je   :Laughing:  ! A i vi ostale cure ste super šivalice   :Naklon:

----------


## aries24

moram se pohvaliti savršenstvom koje je noa dobio za rođendan od strinice   :Heart:  
moram li reći da mu ju još nisam stavila, žao mi 

 noina arka

----------


## vimmerby

wow, prepreprekrasna je arka! 

 :Klap:  i   :Naklon:   za strinu!

----------


## ssss

> sss svaka čast na volji za šivanje na ruku.
> Ako ne šiješ na mašinu možda bi ti bilo jednostavnije umjesto čička sašiti gumbe i petljice  za kopčanje, ili nešto tako??. Mogu misliti da je čičak muka za šivanje na ruku.


A nebi ja više na ruke ovo je bila proba,zato me i zanima šivača mašina  :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

Shogi  :Naklon:  za arku!

----------


## Dolisa

Shogi,   :Naklon:  

Jeli ovo fitted pelena? 

A stvarno svaka cast...

----------


## red sonja

Shogi, svaka cast   :Klap:  

Imam i ja novih uradaka, samo pola nisam slikala, a poklonila, a ni drugu polu nisam slikala   :Rolling Eyes:  
Budem, budem 

Vjesticica i tanja, super su mi vasi radovi  :Klap:

----------


## hildegard

stvarno je prekrasna   :Heart:

----------


## vještičica

Ajmo redom
*tanja1230* Bila kod sveki, zaboravila aparat   :Embarassed:  ali ponijela sa sobom uputstvo   :Idea:   Elem, vjerovatno si mislila na ono dugme koje liči na, recimo, lepezu. To ti je za "poluautomatsko šivenje rupica za dugmiće" ako te zanima kako to šljaka, skeniram, pa ti pošaljem.
*ssss* Svaka ti čast na upornosti! Čičak na ruke sašiti...  :Klap:  A gdje je slikica? Za mašinu ne znam kako se kreću cijene kod vas, ali mogu reći da sam ja sa svojom (dobro izraubovanom) Ružom (Bagatovom) jako zadovoljna, iako ima boljku svih Bagatovih mašina - šteka joj zategnutost gornjeg konca. Al' navikne se čovjek na svašta, pa i na to.
*aries24* Savršenstvo je zaista - savršeno  :Zaljubljen:  ekstra mi se dopada, pa još i uz ime paše   :Smile: 
Pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## bimba iaia

:Klap:   za strinu! Arka  je za 10.

----------


## luna103

moram se ubaciti, 
ja imam jednu veeeeeliku pohvalu za pelene koje nam je sašila Dolisa, pelene su s ušivenim imenom, a jedna je čak i s prezimenom jer neznamo dali će biti dečko ili cura jedna i OS pelenica. 
eto, samo to, morala sam   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

> Shogi,   
> 
> Jeli ovo fitted pelena? 
> 
> A stvarno svaka cast...


je, fittedica, unutra neki mekani, sitni frotir, vani flanel

a da ju tek vidite u živo... pravi filigranski rad

ma ja imam najbolju shogi   :Love:

----------


## Dolisa

Luna, thanks  :Embarassed:  


 :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

> moram se ubaciti, 
> ja imam jednu veeeeeliku pohvalu za pelene koje nam je sašila Dolisa


Pa ako ćemo ju već hvaliti...da se i mi pohvalimo njenim uradcima  :Heart:  
 :Klap:   Dada!

----------


## Webmama

a mi polako ulazimo i sa programom za sivanje pelenica   :Grin:

----------


## klara

> a mi polako ulazimo i sa programom za sivanje pelenica


Nadam se da ćete imati čičak traku, odvojeno mekani i bodljikavi dio  :Wink: 

Ja jedva čekam da se ustali proizvodnja i da mi konačno stignu zaštitne gaćice. Imam već 20-tak pelenica i kad dobijemo gaćice prelazimo na full-time korištenje platnenih.

----------


## Dolisa

> luna103 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moram se ubaciti, 
> ja imam jednu veeeeeliku pohvalu za pelene koje nam je sašila Dolisa
> 
> 
> Pa ako ćemo ju već hvaliti...da se i mi pohvalimo njenim uradcima  
>   Dada!



 :Love:

----------


## nelitza77

khm, khm da ponpovim pitanje, jel netko sivao pocketice flis-flis (imam viska flisanih dekica pa mozda i ja zaplovim u sivateljske vode  :Grin:  ). i da koliko je metar cicak trake sirine 5 cm u Hr?

----------


## Webmama

> Nadam se da ćete imati čičak traku, odvojeno mekani i bodljikavi dio


Imat   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Aj, Webmama, i neke dobre drukere.

----------


## Mayaa

aj webmama kad bude malo inspiracije pa da me se riješiš više   :Smile:

----------


## vesna3

da ja ovdje priupitam tete šivalice  :Smile:  

znam da je jednom bilo pisanja o platnenima za lutke pa ima li tko kakav kroj da damo baki na šivanje da se naše lijepe pelene ne izvlače iz ladice u tu svrhu(iako se nadam da će uskoro biti privremeno umirovljene  :Grin:  )?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Smanji neki kroz ili daj baki veliki, pa će ga ona lako precrtati.

----------


## vještičica

Imaš ovdje Wee Weka Dolls nappy u pdf formatu   :Kiss:

----------


## Dolisa

Ja koristim priliku, posto sam tek vidjela, da odem u OT i ovdje napisem:

OVCA_I_JANJE,  :D ZA NOVU BEBICU U POTPISU...  :Love: 


Bit ce novih pelenica...

----------


## coccinella

Ovca_i_janje  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

:D 

Kako je množina od janje?  :Grin:

----------


## Engls

stado?  :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

:Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja bih se sada ipak odlučila na janjad   :Grin: .

----------


## klara

ovca_i_janje čestitam!

cure molim vas što znaći HB?

----------


## coccinella

Klara... Honey boy pelena.  8)

----------


## klara

> Klara... Honey boy pelena.  8)


Hvala cocinella... ali što je to honey boy pelena?? Je li stvar u obliku, materijalu... :? (baš sam neznalica)

----------


## Dolisa

www.stitchnstuff.ca

Pogledaj ovdje, imas HB pelene, to je marka pelena.

----------


## nelitza77

kad se vec spominuje stitchnstuff, ja bih samo pohvalila njihovu MonkeyDoodlez AIO pelenu jer je stvarno super, super mekani PUL izvana, odlican im je ML kroj i fino drzi...jedino sto nije za "prirodnjake" jer na guzu ide sloj materijala koji mi slici na onaj mrezasti materijal za sportske majce (imam slican i na tenisicama, definitivno nije pamuk niti "prirodni"). fino upijaju, no taj materijal mi se malo izvukao u pranju (cickovi su izvukli pojedine "niti", kao npr. kad najlonka zapne za cicak), sto bi rekli, jako je osjetljiv!

----------


## Dolisa

Ja imam jedan stay dry liner od ME, i od istog je tog materijala. I bas mi je palo na pamet kad sam ga prvi put vidjela da je to materijal za sportske majice. Zato mi nije bas drag. A i na svaku sintetiku na guzi DT se malo zacrveni. Ko sto jednom vimmerby rece, guza mu se pogospodila na platnenima...  :Laughing:

----------


## ssss

*vještičice*nema slikice jer je uzorak kao od tanje30 šarena ali moja je lošije izvedena   :Embarassed:  
trenutno nemam vremena i snage za još šivanja jer to treba ipak usavršiti  :Grin:

----------


## klara

Hvala na objašnjenju za kratice!

Cure recite mi molim vas koji materijal trebam tražiti u dućanu ako želim sašiti AIO pelenu (poketicu)? Rječanke, u kojim dućanima se to može kupiti?

Da se pohvalim, noćas je Sunčica spavala u našoj prvoj poketici. (Nije AIO naravno, frotirska je, napravljena od stare pidžame   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## luci2

Klara kod nas u Rijeci mozes nac jedino flis ili neki vuneni materijal za izvana jer pul-a nema u blizini za kupit

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

KLARA, jako veliki izbor flisa (kaži poliestera) imaš u Goviću (druga zgrada kada ideš od Školjića prema Lujzi), odmah nakon neke biljne ljekarne ispred koje je uvijek hrpa nabildanih macana jer tamo kupuju one kante sa steroidima. Ipak, meni flis nikada nije držao, čak niti dva sloja. No, ako ti ne uspije uvijek mogu biti non-AIO, obične. ALI, ZNAM KAKO TI SE EKSPERIMENTIRA. Metar je 45 kn, moji favoriti su ljubičasti i žuti.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

LUCI2, sad sam pogledala, pelene su ti tako njam-njam. Već vidim kako ću provesti današnje Nevino poslijepodnevno spavanje.
Ja šivam sive longies za novu bebu.

----------


## tanja1230

> Ajmo redom
> *tanja1230* Bila kod sveki, zaboravila aparat   ali ponijela sa sobom uputstvo    Elem, vjerovatno si mislila na ono dugme koje liči na, recimo, lepezu. To ti je za "poluautomatsko šivenje rupica za dugmiće" ako te zanima kako to šljaka, skeniram, pa ti pošaljem.


Hvala, vještičice! Nije me bilo desetak dana (malo smo se brčkali), pa ti zato nisam ništa odgovarala. Eto, ako nekad budeš imala vremena pa mi skenirni ono, ako ne... nema veze, probat ću sama skontati.   :Smile:

----------


## luci2

ovca_i_janje ti bi trebala bit turisticki vodic  :Laughing:  stvarno si me nasmijala-slikovito objasnjeno di je Govic

blago tebi kad mozes nesto radit dok ti Neva spava,ja stignem taman izvadit masinu i promjenit konac i to je to

----------


## klara

hvala *ovca_i_janje*! Potražit ću taj Gović sljedeći puta. 
danas sam bila u gradu i dućani u centru su me razočarali. Jedan dućan kojemu nisam zapamtila ime (a nalazi se ispod bivšeg Bernardija) je jedini imao rastezljivi pamučni materijal kakvog sam htjela (htjela sam "upgraqde" kombinacije stara majca+stara plahta, sviđaju mi se pelenice koje sam sašila od toga). 
Boje su mi bile bez veze, kupila sam žuti rastezljivi pliš i bijeli frotir. I narančastu čipkicu za ukras. Ali iako mi je to u dućanu bilo bezveze, ispala je tako lijepa mekana pelenica da je sad stalno okrećem po rukama i divim joj se.Samo moram vidjeti kako će izgledat kad se opere.

Sunčica mi spava na krilu pa vam stignem ispričati kako nas dvije šivamo pelenice  :Smile: 
Krojim na dvorištu, jer ona voli biti tamo, na podu na spužvama za plažu. Kad priheftam upijajući sloj na jedni stranu pelene, odemo u sobu, ona se igra dok ja sašijem to na mašinu. Nakon toga opet idemo na dvorište, na spužve za plažu. Sunčica vježba puzanje a ja priheftam 2 dijela pelene. Onda idemo u sobu to spojiti. Ponekad ima strpljenja čekati da sašijem gornju lastiku, ponekad ne. Uglavnom, poslje toga radimo nešto drugo, npr skuhamo dio ručka... Kasnije ide šivanje bočnih lastika, pa pauza za igranje. Onda čičak na 2-3 ture... I do večeri je pelena sašivena. (usput još obavimo i malo kuhanja, i malo pospremanja, i koju šetnju, i naigramo se...)

Usput, sigle su mi zaštitne gačiće, sad smo pravi plantenopelenaši  :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

heee, zato sam noću dežurna...
Klara, preslatko!

----------


## Dolisa

Klara,   :Heart:  

Ja isto kao i ovca_i_janje, dezuram nocu.

----------


## vještičica

Ma da se i ja javnem. Pročitam šta ima po forumu, al ne mogu kucati sa 7,5kg u rukama  :Laughing:  
Mašina dugo stajala besposlena. Mi se "navukli" na sling, pa se nosali i šetali po gradu koliko nismo u prethodnih nepar mjeseci. :D Čak mi tata rekao i da sam smršala,   a ja i dalje neću da se vagam, samo probam burmu da vidim "dokle sam stigla"  
Otišli kod svekija na ručak, i kaže meni moja sveki:_ "Evo ti ova moja spavaćica, meni okraćala, pa napravi djetetu gaća, mala je ona, piša se mnogo."_  Uzmem ja sve misleći da joj napravim par pantalonica za svaki dan po podu. I onda mi upali kliker na koje je "gaće" mislila. Ja   :Heart:  svoju sveki. I tako zasučem rukave i napravim 4 komada pocket fitted pelenica. To je moja verzija BumGenius pocket pelena. Mnogo dobre ispale, pogotovo što sam kopirala sa slike (u životu nisam u rukama imala ni jednu "kupovnu" pelenu). Unutra stanu dvije tetre presavijene na troje, tako da više nismo ujutro mokri posvuda. Mala guza zadovoljna, ja zadovoljna.  :D Pofotkam sutra po danu i postavim. Pusa svima   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## vještičica

Albumić apdejtovan.   :Grin:   Ako nešto hoćeš da se obavi, obavi sam, ili bar dobro nadgledaj   :Laughing:  
Pelenuške su od dva sloja pamučnog žerseja + jedan sloj pamučnog velura do guze. Odabrala sam ove sa džepićem, jer sam tražila alternativu duploj gumici straga. Postoje i one koje se pune sprijeda, ali mi i to bilo nekako trapavo. Guglala za pocket pelene, i jedino BumGenius imao za mene prihvatljivo rješenje. Džepić napravljen obratno od BumGenius-a jer mi pelenu pri sapiranju držimo tako da bi original bio pun iznenađenja  :Razz:  ,
 kopča se čičkom cca 8cm dužine. Bočni dijelovi sa čičkom kompletno od žerseja, da se koliko toliko rastežu (u nadi da će to pomoći da ih ne prerastemo brzinski). 
Ima još koja igračka, pleteni kaveri, nešto garderobice... 
Puse svima, naročito onima koji se brčkaju na moru (šta ću malo zavidim   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## klara

*vještičica* super su nove pelenice. I ja sam sašila dvije poketice, ali nisu tako dotjerane kao tvoje.
Ali da vas pitam: što stavite u poketicu? Ja sam Sunčici stavila jednu cijelu tetru i to je super držalo, ali joj je guza bila prilično velika, jedva sam zakopčala pidžamicu (sama pelena nije debela, frotir+flanel). A negdje sam pročitala da se stave dvije tetre. Nije mi jasno, kako to tek onda izgleda. Ili se ne misli na cijele tetra pelene?

----------


## vještičica

Klara - ne znam na šta misle, al ja sam "zagurala" dvije cijele tetre za noć. Zato sam i stavila žersej da se rastegne.   :Grin:  Guza bude ko bumbar   :Laughing:  Od pidžamica odustali odavno (predugačka je - 71,5cm, nema za kupiti jednodjelnih) u korist rastegljivih pantalonica. A zbog bumbaste guze kupujem uvjiek veće bodiće, da sve stane  :Wink:

----------


## klara

Bumbasta guza - slatko zvuči  :Heart: 
Ali zaključila sam da nama ne treba toliko pelena za noć. I jedna tetra bude napola suha. Ali zato ujutro nadoknadi  - skužila sam da moram promjeniti pelenu najkasnije sat nakon buđenja.

Evo moja nova žuta pelena, da se malo hvalim:
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4175/pelena2jo9.jpg

----------


## vještičica

Klara zgodna ti je pelenica, pogotovo volančić  :Heart:   Jel se zakači za čičak? 
A bumbasta guza mora noću biti bumbasta, jer se njena vlasnica u prosijeku 3x budi da jede, a i prije spavanja se našopa ohoho. Zbog toga idu dvije tetre, i budu skroooz mokre, kao i čitava pelena (čak i "krilca" sa čičkom! :shock: ) Šta ću, rodila ja sebi žderu-popišanku   :Laughing: 
OT - izgleda se samo mi dopisujemo, biće da su druge šivalice na odmoru 
Pusa tebi i Sunčici   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Nisu na odmoru, nego im je u kamarinu za šivanje ili pakao ili mrak, pa ne stigne baš nešto napraviti. No, neki dan sam sašila jednu zimsku; snješko, pahulje, snijeg, oblaci - da me malo rashladi. Pokazat ću je kad završim. Ja se sada inače natežem s vunenim coverima - hoću da mi je drugo dijete minimalno u PUL-u, obožavam vunu. Neva je bila dosta u vuni, također. 

Klara, opiši sadržaj pelene, što je unutri...

----------


## Dolisa

klara, prekrasna je pelenica  :Heart:  

...nisu na godisnjem...

----------


## vještičica

A ja se već "prepala" da je najživlji topic "zaspao"   :Laughing:  
pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## klara

U pelenicu sam ušila 2 sloja frotira (ručnik) i 2 sloja bijelog flanela od kojega je unutrašnja strana. Ispalo je mekano. I pilično debelo - to nam je sad jedna od debljih pepenica, za noć i dulje šetnje. A volančić se dosad još nije zapetljao u čičak.

Usput, mislim da neću ništa šivati sljedeći par dana. Danas sam uspjela sašiti vlastiti prst.  :Laughing:  Igla mi je pukla u noktu i morala sam ići u ambulantu da je izvade. Ali nije ni upola tako strašno kako zvuči,  nije jako boljelo. Još se smijem vlastitoj nespretnosti   :Laughing:

----------


## poliona

Bok,

super su vam svima pelene koje šijete, i ja ću ih šiti kad budem imala svoje klince...

Do sada sam na mašini spajala dvije tkanine , ali budem ja i pelene svladala... :D 

Super, super, za svaku pohvalu....  :Smile:   :D   :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

:shock:  *Klara*! 

 :Kiss:  da prođe

----------


## vještičica

*Klara*  :Taps:  ljubim prođe   :Kiss:  
I ja sam imala takvih dogodovština onomad (ali nisam, srećom, nikad završila na hitnoj) Većinom sam štepala nokte   :Laughing:  
Ja trenutno raščišćavam ormare i bacam se na paranje majica i dukseva za poketsice. Pokazale se mrak  :Grin:  
OT kako durate ove temperature? Kod nas je već četvrti dan preko 40C, mislim da ću početi lagano da budalim od vreline...

----------


## Dolisa

Klara,   :Love:  

Vjesticice, i nama su najaktualnije pocket fitted pelene.  I sumnjala sam u funkcionalnost, ali je prva ipak bila sasivena po prijedlogu jedne prijateljice  :Kiss:  i sad uglavnom njih koristimo. Isto stane tetra na 3 i 'ajmo. Mraaaaaaak :D

----------


## ana.m

Evo, ovo su moje S pelenice, spremne, oprane, čekaju da se rodi mala pišulja i da ih konačno stavimo na malu guzu...
Tu su još i tetre, gaze, ilošci sašiveni od tetri...Jedino nisam slikala covere, ali njih nisam jo šivala, svi su SMIB-ovi.
Nemamo ni jednu kupljenu, a spremamo se na šivanje većih kada guza malo poraste...
Slike nisu baš neke profi, ali vidi se

Ivine pelenice



 :Smile:

----------


## klara

*ana.m* prekrasne su pelenice. Zaboravila sam već da smo koristili tako male  :Smile:  (Jednokratne - ali svejedno su bile male)

Molim te gdje nabavljaš materijal sa slike br.6? Imam Rodine pelene od toga, ali u dućanima nisam vidjela ništa slično.

(Usput, moj prst je dobro, ništa ne boli, samo imam crnu točku na noktu   :Rolling Eyes:  I opet ima volju za šivanje)

----------


## josie

bravo anči, Iva ima mrak pelenice :D

----------


## ana.m

Hvala cure   :Kiss:  

Klara ona roza i zelena? To sam kupila u Bonotexu u Čulinečkoj.

----------


## Dolisa

Ana,   :Klap:  

Prekrasne su stvarno. 
A onima na slici broj 6 se i ja divim otkad si ih prvi put stavila...i sve mislim kako doci do Bonoteksa, pa da Tyleru sasijem jednu na cvjetice  :Laughing:  
Pa ionako ima vec nekoliko "trebicastih"...

----------


## ana.m

> Ana,   
> 
> Prekrasne su stvarno. 
> A onima na slici broj 6 se i ja divim otkad si ih prvi put stavila...i sve mislim kako doci do Bonoteksa, pa da Tyleru sasijem jednu na cvjetice  
> Pa ionako ima vec nekoliko "trebicastih"...


Gle, ja da ne moram roditi uskoro, otišla bih tamo, kupila ti i poslala. Jedino ak ti se da čekatii da ja krenem u akciju ponovo ili da ti pošaljem nešto ovog zelenog jer ga još imam doma za možda dvije pelenice...  :Wink:

----------


## Dolisa

Ana.m, imas pp  :Wink:

----------

